# Obtaining Perfect Tube Length Tutorial



## soligen

This tutorial has been on my list to do next time I make a cigar pen, but since there has been a few threads recently on this topic, I decided to go ahead and do this.  As a result, some of the pics are mock-ups adn there is no final pen to show, but I dont think this detracts from the tutorial.

My first turorial .

TomW, can you please add this to the library.


----------



## Holz Mechaniker

The only thing I would express upon would be a go/no go gauge instead of breaking out calipers.  Just a thought.


----------



## soligen

I often use my calipers as a go/no go guage.  I set the length I want and lock them in place.  You can also simply hold the guage tube up against the barrel to see how they compare in length.


----------



## KenV

Dennis -- nice piece of work!!!   While I knew all that at some level -- having it all one place is a huge help and your bringing it together provides great focus!!    Well done sir!!!


----------



## PenMan1

Very nicely done, Dennis. A Welcomed addition to the library.


----------



## NewLondon88

Cool toot!!


----------



## ldb2000

Great job Dennis , This will come in handy for all of the members .


----------



## leestoresund

Lot's of good info here.

Appreciate it.

Lee


----------



## Jim15

Thank you Dennis.


----------



## randyrls

Dennis;  That is great!  I particularly liked the section on how to make a replacement nib ring.  You can use the cut-offs from the pen blank to make the ring, and make a much more custom pen!

I think that section could stand alone as it's own document.


----------



## cnirenberg

Dennis,
Nice job.


----------

